# Shikoku Inu



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Hi all,

Just wondering if anyone keeps, or knows of any, Shikoku Inu in the UK?
I came across this beautiful breed when my sister in law gave me a book on japanese dogs, as I own an Akita, and it contained a piece on the Shikoku.
After some Google research, I've found no breeders or possible owners of this breed in the UK. I am aware (now) that they are very uncommon, even in Japan.

I'm not looking to own one, certainly not now, and not until I know we are suited to each other.

For those who don't know, the Shikoku is an ancient Japanese hunting dog, of a small/medium height.

Here's a link

google.co.uk/m/search?q=shikoku+inu&site=images&ei=Svh4TuiJKeDWjQe7tAE&ved=0CBQQ7AkwAA#i=9


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

I've heard they're very rare. My mums friend owns and shows Shibas, and her breeder used to live in america, she only briefly cared for a Shikoku. 
He was quite like most other Japanese breeds, quite a handful and certainly had his moments, though very loving and intelligent. I'm afraid that's all I could tell you. They're absolutely stunning dogs!!


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

They are beautiful dogs, so athletic. I know there aren't many around and the chance of ever getting one would be so slim, just wondered if there were any in the country.

My wife always hits me when we see a shiba, saying we could have had a miniature version of the akita, lol. We do love Mia to bits really though.

I think I've got a thing for Japanese dogs, so 'primitive', natural looking dogs,with so much strength and grace combined. The most loyal dog I've ever owned, though turning round with a 2ft akita behind you isn't easy, lol
Cheers Cloggers


----------



## efrainita (Jun 10, 2013)

*Shikoku inu*

Dear,

I was wondering if you found some info about Shikoku...
I am from Czech republic, I spent hundrets hrs of research, but nothing, no puppy. I would love to own one...

I see your post is bit older, so I am hoping you found something...
Please let me know, if you found some breeder...

thank you for your help...

Z


----------

